# Jerry's Health



## Fern Modena (Oct 7, 2009)

Most of you know I broke my foot and Jerry broke his arm recently.  My foot is healing, I am able to walk now although I still have a soft cast.  I can also drive.  Jerry's arm is still healing.

Last Friday Jerry tripped over the dog.  He bruised a rib, but Jerry being Jerry, he didn't want to go to the doctor's.  Finally he was having so much difficulty breathing that he agreed to go to the doctor's around noon Sunday.

They gave him an 800 mg ibuprofen and the breathing eased.  They decided that they should run some tests, so they did blood, urine, and chest x-rays.  All this time we were left in the waiting room.  Then they came out and said they wanted a CAT scan, "to be sure." Well, by now it is over three hours and we think soon we will go home, until...

The nurse comes out and takes us to a treatment room and tells Jerry the doctor will be in soon.  Seems his white blood cells, which should number 10,000 were more like 50,000 to 60,000.  They thought he had a bad infection and said he should be hospitalized so they could give him massive IV of antibiotics.

They called all of Jerry's specialists, so they would come and see him.  Final verdict, Jerry has Acute Myeloid Leukemia.  He will be hospitalized for three weeks for treatment.  I've started a BLOG, and you can keep up on how he's doing here:
http://howjerrysdoing.blogspot.com

Jerry is at St. Rose Siena in Henderson, NV, in Room 378.

If you want to email me, please do so at the email address in my signature line.

Fern


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, NO!  You two deserve a break!  And I don't mean a foot, shoulder or rib.

I'll be watching for updates and praying for the best for both of you.

Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2009)

Incredible.  Fern, my most sincere best wishes go to both you and Jerry.  Here's hoping everything comes right very soon.  You two have certainly had a time of it recently.

Be well,
Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 7, 2009)

Lots of hugs to both of you.  I hope both of you will heal completely.


----------



## BevL (Oct 7, 2009)

Fern, I'm so sorry to hear that.  While I'm not going to say that it was "lucky" that he hurt himself that led to the tests, diagnosis sooner than later has to be a good thing, all things considered.

You'll be in my heart.  And one of my favourite quotes came to mind from Eleanor Roosevelt, "A woman is like a tea bag- you never know how strong she is until she gets in hot water."


----------



## shagnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Fern, this is terrible news. I am so so sorry. I tried to reach you last week when I was in town but I may have had the wrong # because I didn't get an answering machine. 

My heart breaks for you two. You deserve a break of the best kind.  

Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2009)

Fern, you and Jerry will continue to be in our thoughts and hearts. This is just another reason that we should be thankful for each day and hour of good health. Thank you for the reminder.

I know that getting around is a challenge for you, but if this diagnosis had occurred just a few days ago, you would have been house-bound and not able to be near Jerry. Sometimes our good fortune is wrapped in challenges.

Take care of yourself, we don't need more dire news, only the good stuff that both of you are on the mend. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Fern, all good thoughts for you and Jerry.  It doesn't seem fair ...


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fern, I am so sorry to hear your news about Jerry. You two have already had so many setbacks this year and now this. :cry2:

I hope that the doctors can treat him successfully and that Jerry will feel a lot better real soon. You keep strong and hang in there.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to get this bad news -- you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 8, 2009)

Fern,
I am so so sorry to hear of Jerry's new diagnosis.  This has not been a good year for either of you.  Thank your dog for helping Jerry get diagnosed earlier rather than later. I always say that every cloud has a silver lining.

I hope Jerry's treatment is successful.  Please give him my best and I will add both of you to my prayer list


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG, Fern.  You guys have sure had a tough time of it the last several years.  You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Dori (Oct 8, 2009)

Fern, I'm so sorry to hear this news.  You and Jerry could certainly use a break when it comes to health issues.  I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Dori


----------



## suzanne (Oct 8, 2009)

Fern, I am so sorry to hear about Jerry. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Suzanne


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that news, Fern. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us all informed. HUGS.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news.  

PS on a side note,  Almost never will a white count go as high as 50,000 with an infection. Most of the time, if it is that high, it likely something like what Jerry has.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am sorry to hear all this news.  More thoughts and prayers to both of you.   It's good they found it early and can start treatment right away.


----------



## Elli (Oct 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, Fern.  Hopefully, the treatsments for Jerry will be successful.  Best wishes,    Elli


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am praying that Jerry and you are doing much better today.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope the treatment goes well and you both recover soon. Good thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## KauaiMark (Oct 8, 2009)

*We'll be praying for you*

Fern,

   Sorry to hear the news. I hope there is treatment available.

...Mark


----------



## mrsstats (Oct 8, 2009)

My prayers will be with you both.


----------



## swift (Oct 8, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you both.


((((hugs))))


----------



## Pat H (Oct 8, 2009)

When I saw the photo on the blog, I thought why did Fern put a gangster's photo on Jerry's blog? Then I realized, it is Jerry. Come to think of it, it suits him to a T. Tell Compare Modena that I'm sending good wishes and prayers his way!

And Fern, you make sure you take care of yourself also!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, Fern!  The bad stuff just keeps coming.  You will be in my prayers.  I am so sorry you have to deal with so much at once.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm praying for Jerry and for you, too.  Call me if there's anything I can do for you. I enjoyed our lunch yesterday.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 9, 2009)

Many of you know Jerry "works" as a volunteer videographer for our local access television station.  Last Year on April Fool's Day he wore the gangster getup and was part of the newscast.  It was hilarious.  He had a lot of fun that day, and he looked healthy, so I decided to use it.

Fern



Pat H said:


> When I saw the photo on the blog, I thought why did Fern put a gangster's photo on Jerry's blog? Then I realized, it is Jerry. Come to think of it, it suits him to a T. Tell Compare Modena that I'm sending good wishes and prayers his way!
> 
> And Fern, you make sure you take care of yourself also!


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 9, 2009)

I read the blog tonight and see that Jerry is spoiled with a big menu to choose from for his meals.  This should help him keeping his strength up for his treatments.

I am glad it was a good day today and wish him well.     The same for you too, Fern.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 9, 2009)

Fern, I haven't had a chance to see your blog, but did see this update. My thoughts and prayers for a quick treatment and recovery for Jerry. You both need to feel well enough for a vacation.
Liz


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Fern ... sorry to hear about Jerry.  It seems like only yesterday I followed your detailed blog the last time.  Sounds like you couldn't get a better collection of doctors and if he follows their recommendations there's good hope for the future.

Best wishes to you both...and the kids.

Brian


----------



## BarCol (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and Jerry at this difficult time.  Stay strong, please


----------



## Wonka (Oct 9, 2009)

Fern, my thoughts & prayers are also with you and Jerry.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 9, 2009)

Hang in there Fern.


----------



## Lee B (Oct 10, 2009)

Such tough luck, Fern.  I guess you can take heart that we're already into October of this bummer of a year.   

Thanks for doing the blog, which I bookmarked.

Lee Boylan


----------



## funtime (Oct 10, 2009)

Fern - good luck to you and Jerry as you enter a whole new community - those with leukemia.  If you are half as generous with your time with that new community as you have been with TUGGERs - including those going to Vegas - they will be fortunate.  Best of luck to you both as you learn more about this disease and its limitations.  I am pleased that you helped push your husband to the doctor even though the outcome was entirely unexpected.  This should also hopefully be a wake up call to the men (and women) on the TUG  board who have a nagging little medical problem of whatever type - go see a doctor and get tested, who knows what it is?  Funtime


----------



## LisaH (Oct 10, 2009)

Just read the blog. Good news that Jerry is responding to chemo treatment. Wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## wuv pooh (Oct 10, 2009)

*Fern:*

I will lift you both up in my prayers this coming week.

I am praying for God's wisdom for the staff, NO one to come near him who might be getting sick & NOT know it

and grace for you as you continue to heal!

Wuv tigger


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fern, I wish the best for both of you!  I'm sorry it's been such a tough year for you and Jerry.  Good health!!

Sue


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear Fern,
I am so sorry to hear this news. All my love to  you and Jerry. I'll keep watching for positive updates. LOVE


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 2, 2009)

Jerry went for a followup appointment with his oncologist today.  He has subtype M4, which is one of the best ones, if you have to have AML.  He is currently in remission.  He will have to have a round of consolidation therapy (roughly 60% of what he had this time).  He'll be hospitalized around December 1st, again for two to three weeks.

Thank all of you for your concern  and prayers.

Fern


----------



## JanT (Nov 2, 2009)

Fern,

Much love and many prayers to you and your husband, and many prayers that all will be well.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 2, 2009)

Fern,my thoughts and prayers are with you and Jerry. I hope the new year brings a much better year for you two.
Liz


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, Fern...I've been remembering both you and Jerry in my prayers, also, and it's good to hear that he's reacting well to the treatment.  I hope he'll be OK again soon.  You two have had so much bad Ju-Ju, it's time for some good stuff.  Lots of strength to you, and healing hugs to Jerry.  Jean


----------



## swift (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to hear an update you and Jerry have been on my mind and in my prayers.


----------



## mas (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats to you and Jerry on a good report and continued best wishes for Jerry's recovery.     :whoopie:


----------



## Karen G (Nov 3, 2009)

How wonderful! So glad to read that great report.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## LynnW (Nov 8, 2009)

Fern we were so happy to hear the good news. Since our visit the first thing Lyman did every night when we got back to our resort was to check you're blog. Say hi to Jerry from both us us and we'll be in touch. We're just starting our second week here at Camelback and are enjoying the great weather.

Lynn


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that was an excellent report!!  I still had the information you refer me & your fellows Tuggers about Diabetes entitle: "Diabetes Easy-To-Read Libary." published by the National Diabetes Information Clearinghouse. National Institues of Health.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fern, we are happy to read your good news. Say hello to Jerry from the both of us.  You take care of yourself too.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great News!


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 30, 2009)

Jerry is back in the hospital this morning.  It was preplanned that he would be readmitted today or tomorrow for some more chemo.  He will be getting a 60% dose of chemo this time, which should be easier on him.  He should be out in about fifteen days, which means he's planned this so he is out for both Thanksgiving and Christmas.

The blog continues at http://howjerrysdoing.blogspot.com

Fern


----------



## Sheryl (Nov 30, 2009)

Fern, you and Jerry have been in my prayers.  I've been sending "good karma" and happy thoughts your way.  You've been so generous with us TUGers for so many years, and please know that we are here for you, rallying for you both.  Here's hoping Jerry will endure the 60% chemo well, and feel relatively OK by Christmas like you've planned.  Thanks for sharing your blog with us.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Fern,
I went to Jerry's blog this AM and saw that you hadn't blogged for a while and didn't know if that was good news or bad news.  I guess it was just expected news.

I hope both of you do well during this phase of treatment and hopefully the lesser dose will be easier on both of you.  Thanks for the update and tell Jerry hello for me and that both of you are still in my prayers. (couldn't find the huggy smiley)


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope everything goes well. Being home for the holidays has to be nice.


----------



## kpitch (Nov 30, 2009)

Fern,

Thanks for keeping us updated on Jerry's health.  We feel so helpless being across the country and unable to visit you both.  Your friendship and hospitality has always been appreciated and we consider you good friends.  Give Jerry a big hug from us and tell him we are wishing him a speedy recovery.  Can't wait to see you guys again.

Kathy


----------



## catwgirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Fern,

I hope you were able to enjoy your Thanksgiving and I hope that Jerry will be out and feeling strong for Christmas.


----------



## sheilas (Dec 2, 2009)

Both Jerry and you will both be in my prayers.  Wishing Jerry a speedy recovery..  Sheila S


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 2, 2009)

We had a great Thanksgiving.  Our Cordon Blue graduate granddaughter now lives nearby, and she helped by cooking about half the items.  We had friends and family over, as we usually do.

Jerry is feeling better today after a good night's rest.  He's finishing day two of chemo.

Fern


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> We had a great Thanksgiving.  Our Cordon Blue graduate granddaughter now lives nearby, and she helped by cooking about half the items.  We had friends and family over, as we usually do.
> 
> Jerry is feeling better today after a good night's rest.  He's finishing day two of chemo.
> 
> Fern


I am glad you had a good Thanksgiving and that Jerry will be home for Christmas too.  Also greetings from Peter to both of you and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fern,  

Glad to hear that this round of Chemo is going so well.

Good Luck to both you & Jerry  

PS I love the whole idea of your blog. What a great way to keep your friends & family up to date without you having to email people all the time. Was this something you came up with or did someone suggest this to you. 

You'll alway be my Timeshare Guru :whoopie:


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 3, 2009)

Bill (and others),
I did my first blog almost six years ago when Jerry went to UCLA for a complicated heart bypass surgery.  He and I were away from home, him in the hospital and me in a hotel, for almost a month.  I started the Blog because there were so many people who wanted to know how he was doing, friends, relatives, people from where we used to work, etc.  It was (and remains) an easy way to keep people informed.

Blogs are actually very easy to do.  I don't have many "bells and whistles" on mine, so it is real easy.  You go to Blogspot, http://www.blogspot.com or another like source (many including Blogspot are free) and it will walk you through it all.  You don't need to know how to code, etc.  It even made it easy to upload the picture.  It is no more difficult than posting here or emailing someone.

So that's my background.  I'm glad to hear that people are reading it.  It doesn't keep track, so I have no idea how many people read the blog.  Today I went to a community meeting and a village gathering, and at both places people told me they were reading the blog.

Fern


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update and the Blog.  Our prayers and thoughts are with you and him.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 17, 2009)

Jerry came home today, 19 days after he was readmitted for the second chemo treatment.  It was hard on him, in many ways harder than the first time.  But he's home!  

First thing he wanted?  A burger.  At least his appetite is returning.  Hopefully soon his strength  will be back, too.

Fern


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> Jerry came home today, 19 days after he was readmitted for the second chemo treatment.  It was hard on him, in many ways harder than the first time.  But he's home!
> 
> First thing he wanted?  A burger.  At least his appetite is returning.  Hopefully soon his strength  will be back, too.
> 
> Fern



glad to hear Jerry is home now.  I am sure you are relieved.  I'm sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## BevL (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the best news I've heard all day.  It's one more leg of the journey behind you both.

I know you're taking good care of each other.

Bev


----------



## LynnW (Dec 18, 2009)

Great news Fern! I have been following your blog everyday and Lyman asks every night about Jerry. Say hi from both of of us.  

Lynn


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 18, 2009)

That's great to hear.


----------



## grest (Dec 18, 2009)

Hurrah!  We're pulling for you both!
Connie


----------



## Dori (Dec 18, 2009)

Great news! Being home with you will speed him on the road to recovery.

Dori


----------



## MelBay (Dec 18, 2009)

Fern, this is probably the best Christmas gift you could get!  I'm so happy for you both.

My husband was going through chemo at this time last year - events like his really make you appreciate life all the more.  

You guys will be in my prayers.  Merry Christmas and good health to you both!


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 18, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Fern and Jerry.  Here's to a healthy New Year for both of you!


----------



## Kay H (Dec 18, 2009)

Fern,
I'm so happy for both of you that Jerry is home. You know the old saying "there's  no place like home".


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sometime prays come true.  Merry Christmas to you and Jerry.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great news.  Have a Happy Holiday.  I have been following your blog also and can relate to some of the procedures Jerry went through since going thru my transplant and chemo.


----------

